# Flamers vs. Bloodcrushers



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello,

I'm pretty new to the DoC, and I was wondering in what situations the Flamers are better than the Bloodcrushers and vice versa. In the couple games I have played, I brought Flamers and no Bloodcrushers. So I don't know how good Bloodcrushers are.

Thanks!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Bloodcrushers are very powerful, but are a little easier to avoid than flamers. Both crushers and flamers are amazing, but you usually only have enough points for one or the other. It's really up to you which you prefer.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd say it depends on your army. If you have a heavy magic army you might want to field blood crushers for combat and if you have a lot of combat you might want to field some flamers for shooting support.

Bloodcrushers are just a monsterous force in close combat, the will eat through anything! Flamers on the other hand are perhaps one of the most destructive shooting units out there.

My advice is trying them both and determining which you like the most and which suits your play style the best.

Flem,


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Will do, thanks for the impute!


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

You can run one unit of each if in a large enough points battle. Flamers are the old standard and still one of the most undercosted units in the game. The skirmisher ability to reform, march and shoot in 8th edition is huge for them and their shooting can take down a lot of nasty things like hydras and hellpit aboms with some luck and take out most fast cav and opposing skirmisher units for easy VPs. 

Bloodcrushers are very good if paired with a herald of khorne. Run five BCs with one herald and they can run over stuff. But they are not invulnerable. I had a dark elf army with RXB shooting and a spearman block take out of unit of 6 bloodcrushers without the herald with the RXB unit shooting down some of the BCs and the dark elf spearmen striking first with greater I and with multiple ranks and hatred getting in enough unsaved wounds to reduce the BC unit (only two models left to strike back in round one of combat and none after the second round of combat) before it got to effectively fight back against the spearmen over two rounds of combat. 

The buff of the herald (locus of Khorne give hatred to all bloodletters and the Bloodcrusher is just a mounted bloodletter with greater S and W) is what makes the unit go and gives the herald the AS benefit of being mounted on a jugg (which can be combined with other armour options to obtain a max AS) and still having a look out sir, at least initially until you are down to four BCs. Also, skulltaker on a jugg, if specials are allowed, boosts the MR of the unit and allows you to max out skulltaker's AS and have an initial look out sir long enough to get skulltaker into combat with a character it can kill. 

BCs are expensive and can get shot up (do not have max armour saves and T is not as high as one would like for such points cost), so they need to be fast into combat and/or screened if possible on the way into combat.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Flamers are awesome for shear fire power, but don't expect to last too long in combat (don't get me wrong though they can be tough. In one battle my flamers beat up a hydra! Lucky...but you take what you can get). They are pretty manoeuvrable too and the get a free 12" movement at the start of the game, great for getting into position to take out bolt throwers or take out a shooty unit. 

Bloodcrushers as mentioned above benefit massively from a herald. Give him an Etherblade and Chaos Knights aren't so tough any more! He's a great character killer this way. 

Basically if the battle's big enough you won't regret spending the points on them both


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

So which rule tells that BCs getting the khorne herald hatred stuff? I read all the books and faq etc. Didn'T find a specific rule for that so my friends told me that's not gonna happen.. :S


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, slightly misinterpreted/not made very clear. A herald of khorne confers hatred on all bloodletters in his unit. So you stick him on a juggernaut and chuck him in with the bloodcrusher unit. The juggernauts in a unit of bloodcrushers don't benefit from it but the riders- ie bloodletters would get the hatred. Hope that helps you Anfo.

All the best


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Eah i got it and want to use him in this way but my friend(i'm a newbien in whworld and he i an old player) said BCs are a totaly new unit in the book , they are not bloodletters on jugg , they are bloodcrsuhers so it won't gives them the hatred... Checked faq and 0 stuff about this so they didn't let me play this style...


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmm, oh well. A slightly grey area then. Cool. Just agree at the beginning of a game with your opponent if you could use a Herald on Jugg in the mentioned way. It just seems daft to use a herald who has a unit buff rule to then lose it by mounting him. But I can see both sides of the debate. Bloodcrushers are still cool anyway


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Second thoughts, no the bloodcrushers have a profile for the bloodletter and a juggernaut. You attack using both. So I can't see why you couldn't use it the way I mentioned. Anyway that's my 2 cents as it were. That is how I interpret the rule.


----------

